# Dealer discount



## flocks (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all, I work for myself in a small bodyshop dealing mainly with the public and the odd insurance job but I've just been approached by a local car trader who's looking to send some work my way and was enquiring about my prices for the trade, I've never really done any trade jobs while I've been working for myself and I was wondering what sort of discount you guy n girls give to trade customers? 
Many thanks in advance! 
Flocks


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

I think most traders pay like £40-£60 for a bumper scuff. I know Mercedes pay £80 trade + vat for a bumper scuff. I'd probably do 20% discount personally


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd have assumed it depends on the amount of business they put through you wouldn't it?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

From my experience mate its a pain in the ass doing trade work ! They want it dirt cheap but want the best job ? Say you do a bumper scuff tight to the wing with a difficult colour ? They dont want to know about blending but want good colour match ! Also trade cars have bits n bobs elsewhere on the car and they say while you have paint in the gun can you flick that in too ? You end up a busy fool mate ! Not saying all are like that but most are ! They also want it right now but if you dont mind that then go for it bud ? I suppose its work at end of the day ?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Id avoid it personally, I've been run ragged doing traders carsand to me it's just not worth it. Unless you need their custom id stick to private. They expect a brand new car back for pennies. It's all take take take with them. As above Carl summed it up perfectly for me.

Sutty


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just quote them retail, you will get bent over doing things on the cheap for them


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

In my experience they most want something for nothing. If you take pride in your work and you like to see a job go out perfect it will probably cost you money. If you can work to a lower price and discipline yourself to give them presentable but less than perfect jobs it may work for you. 

I do agree with what the previous posters have put though.


----------



## flocks (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you all for your reply's, he seemed like a nice guy but that's all he was concerned about was price and not quality which suggests he's like all the ones that you've dealt with! I like to do all my jobs properly and compromise on nothing so I think I'll just quote him retail and if he wants it done anyway then great if not then I'll just stick with my private work then! 
Thanks all 
Flocks


----------



## baldynappa (Mar 15, 2014)

I work at a dealership bodyshop and its just the same , sales think you can smart everything for £60 and want it done yesterday , oh and why didnt you polish all the scratches and touch it all up? Err cos you only wanted the bumper corner painted!!!


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

And vac it and wash it oh and did you change the oil and filter too lol 
Give them exactly what they pay for i say ? A quick in n out !


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I did chuckle when reading this as I'm helping a local trader out, I want him to pay a touch more to get a perfect job as I believe it's worth it in the long run. So just humour me on this, if you could be guaranteed work what kind of prices would you charge per panel and what are the barriers you have when dealing with the trade.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I would want £80 to £100 a panel for minor scuffs scratches etc and £100 to £120 for smallish filler work and repairs plus £40 per panel for blends and thats not being overly fussy too ! If they want it detailed after then negotiate extra,also id want paying when collecting the car and not in 2 weeks time in cash !


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah they are good at dodging paying too! 

Sutty


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Scoobycarl said:


> I would want £80 to £100 a panel for minor scuffs scratches etc and £100 to £120 for smallish filler work and repairs plus £40 per panel for blends and thats not being overly fussy too ! If they want it detailed after then negotiate extra,also id want paying when collecting the car and not in 2 weeks time in cash !


That's pretty reasonable, the one thing I would say about who I'm worjing with is he pays very promptly, I usually get my expenses 5 minutes after submitting them. Time is another thing, I do need to work on you cannot have everything next day :thumb:


----------

